

Rate My Startup: HQ Scheduler, Enterprise Job Scheduling - hqdev

We are a boot strapped startup with experience building Job Schedulers. Our scheduler is fast, reliable and easy to integrate with a customers infrastructure.  Job Schedulers themselves serve 4 functions:<p>- Providing a way to organize and store all the processes an organization needs to run.<p>- Providing complex scheduling based upon time and events such as files existing or other jobs completing.
- Providing a trail of logs for every Job run.<p>- Providing notification of issues with job execution.<p>Additionally we are unique in having:<p>- Easy failover of all components with 0 configuration<p>- Hybrid system where you can have as many controllers(the piece that dispatches jobs) working together to send jobs to agents(the piece that actually execute the jobs).<p>- Objects in HQ are relational and reusable.  Waste less time on data entry.<p>- Easy integration with third party applications, open source agent spec coming soon.<p>So please take a look at our product and our website and let us know what you think.  You can freely download the HQ Scheduler.  There is also an evaluation License for download.<p>http://www.hux-software.com
======
hqdev
<http://www.hux-software.com>

